# Climber needed May-Sep



## wiley_p (Feb 26, 2004)

Climber needed in Puget sound. 3years min experience climbing, 3years cutting experience. Rigging, pruning, dendrology, planting,falling, bucking. Need to be able to handle 2500'-3000' of climbing per week. Safety and self preservation is mandatory. Looking for climbers that still have something to learn, the best, fastest, and most badass can stay home. need own kit. rigging gear, falling saws provided. E-mail me at [email protected]


----------

